# Journal for unknown strain



## thedonofchronic (May 6, 2009)

Alright, welcome. Ive got 5 beans i put into germ about 3 days ago
using Jbonez germination method. I used 16oz cups with plastic bags
for humidity keepers.(pic) They have been under a 400w hps, which i have kept a fair distance away and still am. 4 of them popped out of the ground
today and are still very small. they have a fan on them and some havent shed their shell yet im waiting on that.

The strain. Bought it under the name Orange blossom. cant find a single piece of info on this strain.
So the thread is titled for an unknown strain... Ill probably just call it the orange bud or somethin i dont know


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 6, 2009)

the four that have sprouted. one still waiting on, but i can see it comming.


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

hay man,
good to see you have started a new grow,
heres some green mojofor you!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 6, 2009)

Thanks swift. Im no quitter, ill need some engouragement on this grow
i just want everything to go smoothly. Here is some more pics.
Pic1 - Just to give an idea on my medium, just regular soil mixed
         with perlite nothing special. i dont use the verm. for my soil.
Pic2-  The nutrients ill be using Ionic grow and bloom.
         Havent used this product yet, cant wait.
Pic3-  Just a pic of the 4 little sprouts with the slow one.

:ciao:


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

cool
i have seen but never used those nutes,
have you heard much about them?
so did you get those seeds out of some weed you where smoking?
im sure you will do good!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2009)

:ciao:  my friend..Thanks for shareing with us..as for the Orange Blossom..it could be a local  strain name..Here where I get i get my clones..the seeds are named but  because they are not on the Recor..or whatever..I call them  Bag seed..And have you seen and smoked this orange?  and if so  what did ya think?  Im  a gonna watch  this one..and help  if i can...Dont know about the nutes..but  Im sure you did some research..The soil looks  good..have you any Amendmants?  ie...worm cast/Bat poo/Kelp..ect

well need to Grow now..Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## lordhighlama (May 6, 2009)

hey don, glad to see you finally got some seeds to germ for you.  I'll be rooting for you on this one, but I don't think you'll need it.  You are well prepared for success my friend! :bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Dont know about the nutes..but Im sure you did some research..The soil looks good..have you any Amendmants? ie...worm cast/Bat poo/Kelp..ect


 
Yeah these nutes have very easy instructions and ive heard good things.
Heck, turkeyneck uses em and lets face it, that guy can grow  
And nah no additives for me just soil and perlite. So if you were looking
for poo sorry you cant find any here :hubba: 
:ciao:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 6, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I'll be rooting for you on this one, but I don't think you'll need it. You are well prepared for success my friend!


 
Thanks my friend, with kind words like that to boost my confidence how can i possibly fail now?  

and that was what i was thinking too *4u. *The seeds were from a local
breeder so i had a hunch they could be a local strain. Just would be nice
to have a little info on the buggers.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 7, 2009)

looking better today.
how far away you think the 400 should be from them at this age?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 7, 2009)

I have three vegging under my 400 right now two are same age and size as what you just posted and I've got my hood about 15" above them and they are doing fine.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 7, 2009)

Hey don, didn't see your new journal! Sheesh, it's like I've been living under a rock or something haha. Orange Blossom? I yahoo'd it and can't find a single page relating to those two words. Anyways, I'm sure they'll grow some nice medication for you =).


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 8, 2009)

some pics from today


----------



## lordhighlama (May 8, 2009)

are you veggin with hps?  Your pics have that orange glow look to em'


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 8, 2009)

yeah i am vegging with hps. its all i can do unfortunately.
my space is so bad and so limited its a pain in the butt
i hope everything turns out


----------



## lordhighlama (May 8, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem I was just curious.


----------



## Calico (May 8, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> Alright, welcome. Ive got 5 beans i put into germ about 3 days ago
> using Jbonez germination method. I used 16oz cups with plastic bags
> for humidity keepers.(pic) They have been under a 400w hps, which i have kept a fair distance away and still am. 4 of them popped out of the ground
> today and are still very small. they have a fan on them and some havent shed their shell yet im waiting on that.
> ...




For future reference, if you grow your seedlings under florescent lights they will grow stronger due to less heat.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 9, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> The strain. Bought it under the name Orange blossom. cant find a single piece of info on this strain.
> So the thread is titled for an unknown strain... Ill probably just call it the orange bud or somethin i dont know


hey just popped in and was wondering where/what website you gottem from 
ive bought subcools book on dank and it has a couple of diff oranges ill do some research and see what differences i can find in them


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 9, 2009)

How are the babies doin' don?


----------



## swiftgt (May 9, 2009)

whats up man,
so what distance have you got that light away from your seedlings?
you can pick up  150w envirolite fluor's for about 35 bucks on ebay?
they seem ot work well, ive got 2 at the moment,


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 9, 2009)

Alright heres the pics for today guys theyre a little stretched but theyre
looking good im lowering the light real slow on them its about a foot and a half away right now not air cooled, and the temps are a bit high so i have to be careful. theres a picture there included of 4 other seedlings that came up that i had placed in jiffy pellets. those at the moment arnt really included in this journal because i dont know what im doing with them yet.
so keep watching guys things can only get better from here! :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (May 9, 2009)

do you have a fan on them?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 9, 2009)

course


----------



## Muddy Paws (May 9, 2009)

Great lookin babies ya have there, DOC..I like mystery strains....leaves more to the imagination, but if that's been bred by someone, you should come out smiling 




			
				swiftgt said:
			
		

> do you have a fan on them?



 I agree...seems that one wants a little air circulating so it'll strengthen the roots. *EDIT*: I mean stalks 
---
 Nice grow, Bud..i'm sittin in on this one


----------



## swiftgt (May 9, 2009)

well you should be fine with that distance from your plants,
looks like there comming on well,


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 10, 2009)

Heres pics from today everyone, day 5 since they popped from the soil.
theyre all growing, slowly but surely. Nothing much new just keeping the soil moist, waiting and watching.


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

how come your tieing them down when there so small, are they trying to escape!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 10, 2009)

just to keep them straight up with no problems.
they still need to thicken their stems out a lot, ive
had a fan on them since day 1 but they still need time.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2009)

Lookin good Don... good luck.. lots of green mojo to you...


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

well they look well so far,
i like to pinch my seedlings alittle,
it makes them and ticken up in about 2 days!
i did this too all 16 plants in veg right now, (6 strain grow)
and every one has re sponded well,
there all nice and strong, take a peek!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 10, 2009)

that sounds good i never thought about doing it
with them at this age. i liked the results of pinching
alot when i did it before. are mine good to do that now?
or maybe ill wait for a few more leaves...
thanks tho swift


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

you can start as soon as the first ture leaves form,
once you dont go crazy when pinching they will react very well to it,
even at that age,
it does slow down vertical growth though,but you get it back in lateral growth!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2009)

crazy swift, didn't realize you could pinch at such a young age.  Once you pinch wouldn't you have to support em' after that?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 11, 2009)

Heres how theyre lookin today
gave em all a lil pinch so well see what happens.
i need to go to the store and get more a bunch more pots
in all different sizes.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2009)

growing nicely don,, so did you just pinch the center of the stem?  Did it seem to make it a bit wobbly?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 11, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> growing nicely don,, so did you just pinch the center of the stem? Did it seem to make it a bit wobbly?


 
yeah right in the middle is where i did it, and they werent too bad
wobbly wise, some worse than others. If only i were a patient fellow  
Wish these were short bushes with leaves everywhere already 

Anyways heres a thanks to people who have really helped me out.
If i miss your name im terribly sorry because i have learned much from
all of you. Thanks for all the help and company on this great site.

*Lordhighlama, Mentalpatient, Turkeyneck,
 Buddyluv, The hemp goddess, swiftgt, hamster lewis,
 blancolighter, Hick, Mutt, 4u2sm0ke, HIE... etc*


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> yeah right in the middle is where i did it, and they werent too bad
> wobbly wise, some worse than others. If only i were a patient fellow
> Wish these were short bushes with leaves everywhere already


 

Hum...  I might just have to go do a little pinching tonight when I check on my young ones.  Sad news for me, one of my two bag beans didn't make it and is officially dead.  Now I'm down to the two ak's and one bag bean.  Guess I'll try the pinching out on the bag seed.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 11, 2009)

thats weak, lordhigh. two ak's sounds real nice tho :hubba:
ak is a great smelling and tasting smoke imo i like it alot.
lets keep our fingers crossed that both of us wind up with a few fems..
i need alot of work at cloning. and i want to try different methods.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> thats weak, lordhigh. two ak's sounds real nice tho :hubba:
> ak is a great smelling and tasting smoke imo i like it alot.
> lets keep our fingers crossed that both of us wind up with a few fems..
> i need alot of work at cloning. and i want to try different methods.


 
Your telling me... I just hope that one of my two ak47's is a girl.  If that's all I get from these three I will feel lucky.


----------



## stonedrone (May 11, 2009)

Lookin' pretty nice TDOC I'm curious to see some orange. I haven't seen orange bud since Cali.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 12, 2009)

off to a good start


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 12, 2009)

Here they are at one week


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 12, 2009)

Some nice happy babies you got there :ccc:


----------



## lordhighlama (May 12, 2009)

looks like the pinching has helped already,,  they have noticeable growth since yesterday.  There bound to start taking off soon now.
well until next time...  :48:


----------



## swiftgt (May 12, 2009)

yea pinching seems to sort any streching probs your having,
i like to pinch the side branchs aswell,it makes cutting root faster and lowers internodel spacing,
it also makes the stem much bigger and wider which from what i have seen deff makes the buds on those branchs bigger,
just make sure not to pinch too hard! you can snap the stems in half by over doing it! if you do dont panic,
get a little bit of sticky tape wrap it around the split, just remember to remove it in a week or so,
so it doesnt become a stem restriction!
i have nothing but good results from pinching!


----------



## swiftgt (May 12, 2009)

oh yea and i dont tend to pinch the growning tip as much as the stem
because it seems to cause damage to the leaves when there tiny that looks like insect attack when they get bigger! but it isnt! took me a week to figure that out!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 12, 2009)

yeah i agree pinching has given me great
results too every time ive done it. great
knowing that i can do it on seedlings now thanks
swift it works great. i want to keep these as short and
bushy as i can and make moms out of the fems. Then
work on my cloning skills. im building a bubble cloner but
im just missing those perfect foam pieces that have a slit in
them that you can slide the cutting into, im sure a hardware store
would have what i need for it im not sure. plus since i have a bunch
of jiffy pellets ill probably end up trying a few cuttings in there too.


----------



## swiftgt (May 12, 2009)

im glad it works for you too man!
yea im keeping mine nice and short and cloning off them!
i had the same problem when i was building my bubbler, i couldnt find those neoprene bungs anywhere, so i used a rubber car mat,
cut it down to size  and cut x's to match the holes in the bubbler,
works fine, and is easy to get the clones out with out root damage,


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 13, 2009)

i could see a difference today when i check on them
the stems are sturdier now and theres new growth.
ill probably put them into bigger pots in a few days..


----------



## lordhighlama (May 13, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i could see a difference today when i check on them
> the stems are sturdier now and theres new growth.
> ill probably put them into bigger pots in a few days..


 
Yep you can definitely see some new growth today.  What size are you going to transplant into?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 13, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Yep you can definitely see some new growth today. What size are you going to transplant into?


 
thanks lama. im not sure exactly what the pot size is. ive got tons
of 16oz cups, five 4gal pots, and five of the size in between. So im thinking on friday theyll be ready to transplant.
Theyre drinking water like crazy unless its the light drying out the soil.
And i put up a wall that can easily be taken taken out of the grow room, the walls made from a sheet of thin wood and has mylar on it. It gave them a boost of lumens, from taking some of the light i was wasting and throwing it right where it should be :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (May 13, 2009)

go with the bigest size pots you have!
good work getting the mylar in there, thats bound to help,
yep you can deff see how much stronger your plants are,
it looks like they've been working out!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

yep what swift said, the bigger the pot the happier the plant!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 14, 2009)

Heres the pics from today, nothing noticably new.
Leaves curled up a little so i raised my light back up a touch. :ciao:


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

ooohhh starting to take shape I see, are they digging the mylar addition?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 14, 2009)

thanks homie, ive always had mylar up, but ive been losing
light because of the way my room is setup. ive had to do different
things to make it work the way i want it to. So i built a wall with mylar on it
so the space is much smaller and my 400 is in the size space it should be.
Ive been thinking about getting another 400 hps to add right beside my
other one. Which would give me more heat to deal with but ALOT more lumens... id be pushing like 8k per foot or something im not sure.
So they look like theyre takin shape you think? do you think theyre well proportioned or what? i dont really want to pinch them anymore for a while, i want the energy focused on everything else. but i just dont want tall skinny lanky plants


----------



## swiftgt (May 14, 2009)

there looking good today don!
nice work!


----------



## swiftgt (May 14, 2009)

yea more light is always a good thing!
go for it man,
what size is your grow room don?
do you have an extractor fan and carbon filter?
they look good don, i would pinch them now and then, just to keep the height down,oh and dont forget to pinch the side branches that you want to clone, about 2/3 days before you want to cut them,


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> thanks homie, ive always had mylar up, but ive been losing
> light because of the way my room is setup. ive had to do different
> things to make it work the way i want it to. So i built a wall with mylar on it
> so the space is much smaller and my 400 is in the size space it should be.
> ...


 
Maybe when you transplant this weekend just bury the stem up to your first set of leaves, it will take care of the little stretch you have and help support them at the same time.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 15, 2009)

heres the flicks
new growth since yesterday


----------



## zipflip (May 15, 2009)

plants look good man.  i like the nail trik ya used to tie em to. will have to remember that if i ever use cups.  y did u cut the tops off the cups tho? i was thinkin if its a prob that ya holdin them up if ya had the tops the cups ya could just throw a inch or so more dirt in there.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 15, 2009)

see I told ya they were going symmetrical on you!  Looks like it's time to transplant this weekend,, bury soil up to the first set of leaves and watch em' get stronger!!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, yeah theyve become nice little plant havnt they :hubba: 
These are the pics after transplant. They had nice nice roots and the way i transplanted there was little to zero root damage. I could tell it needed a transplant. I didnt bury them right till the first set of leaves but i just buried them a little bit i think it will be fine.Theyre 2gal pots by the way 
by the way some pics imo looks like theres a bit of yellowing but there isnt. its just the pics i dont know if you guys see it or not but im good. :ciao:
and i like the 16oz cups, because i use an exacto knife to cut the thick rim off,
as youve seen in earlier pics. then when im transplanting out of them, i just make
a few vertical slits in the top them rip it down. dont cut all the way down though
cause you can cause root damage like crazy just make slits then rip it. its perfect
method for me for transplanting no root damage whatsoever


----------



## swiftgt (May 16, 2009)

nice job man,
i they will be much happer with the extra space!
looks like there growing nice and fast, with no strech,
nice,


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 16, 2009)

heres pictures from today. wish there was an easy way to lower my temps
in my room. im at 80 and i cant do any drastic changes to the room


----------



## zipflip (May 16, 2009)

kinda like bein between a rok an a hard place huh? i dont know wat to tell ya other than ya have to exhaust and intake. and it will involve makin holes into ya grow somewhere somehow.   play around with the way you position ya fans even maybe. or even sometimes just havin a fan blowin on ya lights across them all helps a few degrees too. it did me good bout 4 degrees and if ya at 80 now. i'd say a measly 3 degrees is better than wat ya at now for sure.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 17, 2009)

plants turning out just how i wanted them to so far. Theyre growing at a
great speed, theyre keeping short and getting nicer. I think they look good for only 12 days. not even 2 weeks :ignore:  So my nutrients are very simple and say 5ml for each L. I will go 4ml for the first few feedings and use the nutes every time i water. I will flush after every third of fourth feed. When do you think is best time to start feed at 4mls? around 3 weeks of age?
last pic is a little one i might just put in my backyard for now


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 17, 2009)

i wait for a slight yellow in my leaves or a really really light green
i wait for her to tell me she wants food


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 18, 2009)

Lookin good. Fast growing plants at two weeks!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 18, 2009)

pics for you guys.


----------



## zipflip (May 18, 2009)

lookin excelent don.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 18, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## swiftgt (May 18, 2009)

yea don looking super green,
very nice!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys
Just hit the 2 weeks of age mark.
Plants are all green, drinking fast
and some are putting out a very mild
fruity/skunky smell :hubba: i love it. very faint though.
hope you like all the pictures, ive been putting up as
many as I can for you guys
anyways, Enjoy!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 19, 2009)

looks like their loving there new more spacious homes!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 19, 2009)

yep they certainly didnt have any shock whatsoever
from the transplant. i cant wait to see what they look
like after another 2 weeks. i have to get clones off these.
what do you guys think i was thinking not topping these ones.
i dont have that much height to work with but i think i can not
top and keep em short enough right? they seem like a strain that will
do that. im not too sure what i should do


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 19, 2009)

Heres a very cheap cloner I made (bubbler style) all with things
around my house. 2 air pumps pumping oxygen into the water (which i will ph) The lid of the container has 15 big holes drilled in it. I will use cardboard pieces over the wholes to hold the cuttings then when they are rooted i can just cut them out of the cardboard. Are the holes Ive drilled too small to take the clone out without damaging roots? Once my plants are right size Ill try using this cloner. So any tips would be great.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 19, 2009)

Party on Wayne!


----------



## swiftgt (May 19, 2009)

cool don,
i like your home made bubble cloner!
the only suggestions i have would be to make the 15 holes about 1.5cm wide, and pick up two longer air stones that will take up more room in the cloner, you can pick up these real cheap on e bay,
other then that it looks great!
well done!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 19, 2009)

so you think there wont be enough oxygen?
i should get another air pump or two? theres a place
that sells battery powered ones i know


----------



## swiftgt (May 19, 2009)

no you will have enough air there right now to start
but if you fill it with cuttings the ones around the sides will not have as much as the ones beside the airstones,
get 2 stones and try to get the bubbles as spread around the bubbler as best you can,
no you wont need any more pumps though,
you could get a battary powered one if you wanted but it would be  really usefull if your power got cut,i would invest in a ups ry system if you thought black outs where a prob,
but if not then there's no need.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 21, 2009)

Okay didnt put an update up yesterday
everything still green, dealing with temp
problems though. My room stays at about 82
My leaves are curling slightly all over so
i really dont know what i can do to lower my temps.
I was thinking on getting another 400w hps too, by
the looks of how i cant deal with my temps i most likely
cant get another one. because then i would really be
struggling. any ideas at all?


----------



## zipflip (May 21, 2009)

build or get a coolltube maybe?
 i think ya babies are fantastic lookin don.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 22, 2009)

Im getting annoyed with these leaves curling up
the only thing i can think of is to sell or trade my 400
i have now and get a 600w air cooled hps. so i wouldnt
have to get two 400s and it would be cooler. not sure
either way i have to use this light for now so i dont know
what to do.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 23, 2009)

Defenitly looks like a lil heat curlage is goin on, but other than that they look real nice. Sounds like a cool-tube is what ya need. maybe in the mean time you could double up on the exaust, they seem to like the HPS for veg..GL mang.


----------



## Mr. Moon (May 23, 2009)

looks good man, i have the same problem with my room being to hot, im using a 400 hps aswell. keep it up.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 23, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Defenitly looks like a lil heat curlage is goin on, but other than that they look real nice. Sounds like a cool-tube is what ya need. maybe in the mean time you could double up on the exaust, they seem to like the HPS for veg..GL mang.


 
Glad to have you aboard matey
i knew i was missing somebody  
yeah they seem to like the hps for veg, its just the temps.
im really trying different things to lower the temps but its hard.
Do you think you can tell me a bit more about cool tubes? how to
install them and everything


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 23, 2009)

Three pics from today
second pic, the smallest plant
looks very nice and symmetrical :hubba:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 23, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> Glad to have you aboard matey
> i knew i was missing somebody
> yeah they seem to like the hps for veg, its just the temps.
> im really trying different things to lower the temps but its hard.
> ...


 
Yeah I'm a slacker sometimes  I think THG had a DIY cooltube but I cant find it now, with a cooltube, the bulb is completely inclosed in a pyrex tube with hose hooked to both sides to move air thru..  it's pretty straight forward and It'll most definetly cut down on the heat in there.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 23, 2009)

ya was just looking at it
never done something like that before.
ill have to give it a try with the 400
i gotta do somethin, thanks man


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 23, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> Three pics from today
> second pic, the smallest plant
> looks very nice and symmetrical :hubba:


 
Heck yeah they're lookin good, looks like Ionic works just aswell in soil as hydro.. speaking of hydro..you got the nutes, you got airpumps..when you ganna make the switch man!!??


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 23, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Heck yeah they're lookin good, looks like Ionic works just aswell in soil as hydro.. speaking of hydro..you got the nutes, you got airpumps..when you ganna make the switch man!!??


 
 haha i know, ive been peaking in the hydro forums every
once in a while.. but i really dont have the room. for dwc maybe.
Heck I dont have seperate flower/veg rooms right now, my space is
so crampt, i cant even get this heat down. Im usually not short for cash
but right now times are tough for me, im struggling to even get a 600 air cooled to switch for this 400. itll take me a while haha. but yes you will
see my face in hydro someday. I hope I still know you when im there, whether it be through the forum or elsewhere. Im going to be growing for a long time. Im in it for the experience. right now I just want to finish this grow off smoothly 
oh and by the way, they havnt had a single feeding yet either  
not long though


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 23, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> haha i know, ive been peaking in the hydro forums every
> once in a while.. but i really dont have the room. for dwc maybe.
> Heck I dont have seperate flower/veg rooms right now, my space is
> so crampt, i cant even get this heat down. Im usually not short for cash
> ...


 
I aint goin' nowhere buddy, and I would be thrilled to see you make the switch  Just keep doing what yer doin'...it'll pay off in due time my friend.


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2009)

Looking really good Don... Nice work


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 24, 2009)

Quick update...
still battling temperatures..
my plants are giving off a bit stronger
of a smell now, skunky fruity smell that
faintly fills my basement.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 25, 2009)

Okay well. heres what im dealing with.
plants are nice and green all around.
my temps stay around 80. and my humidity around 45%
so theres problems right there im trying to fix...
then another thing, in the last 2 pics. Some bottom leaves
on some of the plants are drying at the ends and kind of 
a lighter green a little bit. Im going to go ahead and guess
that my problem is my ph. I always water with a ph of 6.5
i tested the runoff off one of my pots and it was very low.
but i really dont know it that is clear or not because it was dirty
water. So either way, im thinking i should flush them all in about 2 days
once the soil is ready to be watered again. So should I always water at
6.5? ive read others water at say 6.2 and others at say 6.8. Maybe i needed to add some dolomite lime into my soil. what do you guys think?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 25, 2009)

what exactly is very low?
when you test your runoff let it sit for 15 to 20 min before taking a reading.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 25, 2009)

looks like the next thing on the list
of things to get is a good digi ph tester..
talk about a never ending shopping list huh?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 25, 2009)

Wouldn't mind getting a PH tester myself. Same with a lumen meter, now that would be cool. Hope all goes well don, can't help ya here since I don't really have much experience or knowlege when it comes to plant problems...


----------



## swiftgt (May 25, 2009)

Hey don,
your plants are lookin well,
i wouldnt worry too much about the leaf curling
they dont seem so bad, it looks like a tiny bit of nute burn,? have you even fed them yet?
yep go on ebay a pick up a ph prn, there cheap, and accreate enough for what we need them for,
also if you have heat problems, why dont you save for a big extractor and carbon filter, and vent the heat out a dryer duct, 
also do you have a fan blowing over your plants, i didnt see one,
anyway, there looking great, and they are growing at a fast rate, which is good!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 25, 2009)

yeah i have 2 fans in the room
and the heat, ill probably just have to deal
with for a while. unfortunately.
And nope it cant be nute burn,
theyll be 3 weeks tomorrow and they havnt been
fed a thing. so im not too sure. its not signs of wanting food is it?
i was sure that looks like even yellowing.


----------



## swiftgt (May 25, 2009)

2 fans eh, that should do it alright!lol
what is the temp outside?
if its less then inside your growroom then you need to ettract air outside and draw cool air in, if its not cool enough outside then you will need to get a small aircon unit, rememvequipment you buy is an investment, and whn done wisely it will pay back many times over with top notch weed!
as for the leafs, if you havent fed them in 3 weeks i think there about due for threre first feed now, just keep it a low 300ppm feed for the first time, and watch and see how they react to the nutes, and increse the nutes from there if they like it,


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 25, 2009)

I wouldnt stress those bottom leaves too much, I'd like to see the growth once you sneak in some nutes


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 25, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> 2 fans eh, that should do it alright!lol
> what is the temp outside?
> if its less then inside your growroom then you need to ettract air outside and draw cool air in, if its not cool enough outside then you will need to get a small aircon unit, rememvequipment you buy is an investment, and whn done wisely it will pay back many times over with top notch weed!
> as for the leafs, if you havent fed them in 3 weeks i think there about due for threre first feed now, just keep it a low 300ppm feed for the first time, and watch and see how they react to the nutes, and increse the nutes from there if they like it,


 
yes it is less. i have a lot going on right now, i cant install anything to extract air or anything like that unfortunately. at the moment. do you guys think i should flush or just feed next time? ill start with 4ml / L.
maybe depending if the leaves are worse or not tomorrow thanks swift



			
				turkeyneck said:
			
		

> I wouldnt stress those bottom leaves too much, I'd like to see the growth once you sneak in some nutes


 
yeah man they are growing rather intensely arnt they. So you dont do soil I know but you use ionic, sounds good if i just start em out with 4ml / L?
directions says 5ml per L, never used them before thats what the guy that sold them to me said and thats what i was planning on following.
thanks for stopping by


----------



## swiftgt (May 25, 2009)

why cant you an exractor?
do you have a ppm metre? if not unfortunely its another thing you will hav to put on your list!
does it say on the nute package what ppm or ec 4ml/l will give you?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 25, 2009)

because im extremely tight with cash right now
i have my own house but it doesnt belong to me
too long of a story and not one willing to tell haha 
so i havnt even looked into what i would have to do to
put in an extractor but i really cant start customizing things.
all it says regarding ec or ppm is,
"taget ec for most applications 1.8 mS" :confused2:
and under that target ph 5.8 to 6.2
so ill probably flush all the plants with 6.2 phd water
then once they dry try the first feed


----------



## swiftgt (May 26, 2009)

i got my extractor and fitler today! i cost like $120us and comes with everything you will need except the mounting brackets! 
im gona put some pics up in a while of the new set up,
as for the nutes, ill have a look at mine and ill get back to you,
im using advanced nutes, made in canada!


----------



## swiftgt (May 26, 2009)

right,
i was out in my grow room  there, it says
1ml per litre for 300ppm or .42ec and 2ml per litre for 600ppm or .84ec
you will need to get your hands on a ec metre, there 25bucks and you'll never over nute once you have one,!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 27, 2009)

they turned 3 weeks old yesterday. today i noticed some yellowing
on the bottom leaves. some are even some look like burn. i fed them all with a bit of Grow today. theyve been topped also. these are the pics.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 27, 2009)

Looks like nute splash bud, nothing to be alarmed about. Overall they look healthy and happy.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 27, 2009)

yeah but i never used nutes until today. after i saw
these spots. would ph downed water have the same effect?
when do you think i should start taking cuttings? after how many feeds?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 27, 2009)

plant's are looking good don,, so you did decide to top em I see.  

From looking at your and my pic's it looks like the lower leaf damage is similar between our grows.  I'm thinking splash from watering could be the culprit.  That's what I figured with mine anyway!


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 27, 2009)

You can start taaking cutting whenever you want. I have found the first few lowest branches kinda suck for clones. I like to take the middle ones before they get too woody and stiff.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 27, 2009)

yeah i got some nice sized side shoots just
calling for a cloning. im using a bubble cloner,
i read that i dont need rooting hormone is that true?
i hope so thatd be nice


----------



## swiftgt (May 27, 2009)

hey don,
i just took a load of clones off my bubblish kc 36's and ak's!
hope they all root!
yea you dont need hormone to root,
but it will make some strains root alot faster,
try it without if you dont have any,
but its no harm getting some next time your out,
get a gel root hormone if you can,
as its better for using with a bubble cloner,
get the powder stuff if your rooting in soil,
by the way don your plants are looking good man,
your getting very fast growth indeed!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 27, 2009)

This is mostly for swiftgt he was helping me out with a problem
so right now you can see i think my problem is the airstones are horizontal
rather than vertical. but im still going to leave it like this for now and do it this way, since im not planning on taking even 15 clones. just experimenting. if it goes well, then ill plan on what to do with them.
Is that water level alright you think? ill probably take a few cuttings soon and try. thanks guys later


----------



## swiftgt (May 28, 2009)

hey bro,
yea it will work alright,
but your problem is the size of your airstones and the size of bubble they produce,
you need to get the bubble size as small as possable to make it work better, also get air stones that are longer, the whole lenght of your bubbler,
also you can find little t piece connectors for that pipe and join on another airstone,
your bubbler looks great but its alittle deeper then normal for its size,
you only need 3-4" deep, it saves on water nutes ph down etc,
but im sure your cuts will root well for you.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 28, 2009)

thanks swift for all the help.
yeah of course ill get better at it
try different ways, make changes.
but for now i just want to see some roots 
so ill take a few cuttings, ph the water to 6.
and keep my fingers crossed


----------



## swiftgt (May 28, 2009)

yep keep trying new things untill your happy,
it took me a few weeks to get mine right, and im still not 100% happy with it!
yea start them at 6ph  and see how they like it, lower it slowly after a while and see how they react,
if they dont like it try raising it, but i think they should like it at about 5.7 or so, but start at 6!
lets hope that your strain takes to cloning, because some strains 
are a real pain, and some just wont clone at all!
but thankfully most strains clone quite easyly!


----------



## swiftgt (May 28, 2009)

yep keep trying new things untill your happy,
it took me a few weeks to get mine right, and im still not 100% happy with it!
yea start them at 6ph  and see how they like it, lower it slowly after a while and see how they react,
if they dont like it try raising it, but i think they should like it at about 5.7 or so, but start at 6!
lets hope that your strain takes to cloning, because some strains 
are a real pain, and some just wont clone at all!
but thankfully most strains clone quite easyly!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 28, 2009)

nice little bubbler you put together don
i've got all the parts except the tub.  
as swift pointed out getting one a bit squatty is a good way to go
but unfortunately there harder to find then I though.
plus I'm just to stinking lazy sometimes. lol


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 31, 2009)

Heres pics of my plants right now and the clones  



			
				lordhighlama said:
			
		

> nice little bubbler you put together don


 
thanks bro, you guys think theyre doing well judging by the pics? Theyre all green still and they were cut three days ago. theyre green and standing up proud  all else is well, no major problems i transplanted em all to 4gal pots and next time theyre all dry im going to flush them.
then ill give them all another shot of nutes at a small amount. thanks


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 31, 2009)

They all look healthy Don. Should be a good harvest for you.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 31, 2009)

sweet,, first batch of clones in the bubbler.
that's got to feel good huh?
those plants are looking real green don,
I'm starting to battle temps and it is really slowing my growth down.
but I'll be moving them all soon to my shop so hopefully that will help.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 31, 2009)

yeah it feels good. i had clones i tried another time but
clearly didnt know enough and they went yellow within a day.
so you own your own store you mean and your gonna keep your plants there?
i hear ya with the temps.. my room doesnt get below 80. Its annoying
but i did manage to get my humidity up though at least haha.
if these clones root, then ill take a few more cuttings then put
all the big plants into flower. thanks for stopping in lama, buddyluv.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 31, 2009)

no not my own store, just my shop at my casa
I had my veg box in a spare room over the winter to help with cold temps
now it's time to move them back to the shop that gets alot more shade in the summer.


----------



## swiftgt (May 31, 2009)

nice don very nice,
just one thing,
you do know which clones where cut from which plant dont you?
i like to use insulation tape and write the names a each plant on each pot,
then when im taking clones i stick tape next to the hole where the clone passes through the bubbler, and put the strain date and number the clones,
this will save you alot of hassel in the future trying to figure which strain is which!
just remember to swap the lables over whn you repot,
somehow i nearly always forget! doh!

also watch out for high water temps in your bubbler,
you said your room is at about 80f, this wont be too good fro your clones if you can get it to 72f is would be much better for them,
you will have to insulate your bubbler maybe add reflective tape or mylar,
this is real important, dont overlook your water temps! 
looking good though!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 31, 2009)

thanks swift!
actually theyre all the local orange strain so itll be fine.
they arnt sexed yet though. and i got them in a different
spot with a cfl over it, temps are way less that in the grow
room thats for sure. and they got a humidifier beside em


----------



## swiftgt (May 31, 2009)

good to hear you have temps under control,
but putting lables on your plants is important!
except if all your plants come from 1 mother.
you can use clones to sex your plants in veg,
just stick a clone in the flower room and let it flower,
when it does you can check you lables and see which plant it came from,


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 3, 2009)

as you can see (cuttings on the right) my cuttings are yellowing
dont know if its cause theyre trying root or what...
all the new cuttings i put in on the left i used rooting hormone on
so hopefully at least a few of these will root.... 

plants doing alright besides that. bleached down my grow room today gave it a super cleaning and all that.
comments are always welcome of course thanks.
especially bout cloning


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey don, looking fantastic over there. I've experienced yellowing of the leaves on a few clones as well. Just make sure to spray 'em down, they love being wet .


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 4, 2009)

yep looking real good, have you seen any roots on your first set of cuttings yet?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 4, 2009)

hey lama.
nope, no roots or bumps yet.
its day 7 for the cuttings and i didnt think
i would see roots by now. if at all.
ive got the worst luck with rooting clones haha
havnt gotten one to successfully yet..


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 4, 2009)

ya I know what your saying there, I've taken a few cuttings here and there in the past and never got one to root.  But I'm hoping that the bubbler is going to solve those problems!


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 4, 2009)

hey guys
i used to have trouble getting cuttings to root for me when i started,
so dont worry,its normal to murder at least a few cuttings!
im sure you will see good results soon enough don,
but as you said your water temp is below optimal temp, so they will be alittle slower to root,
you should see some action around 10-14 days, 
when i was rooting my last 6 strains 2 strains would not root for me, but they did stay alive and flower, ive left some in the bubbler for like a month and yesterday they started to root! about time lol!
so if there not rooting for you, but not dien on you,
just leave them in as long as you can,
once you dont get slimey mush stems (usualy caused by high temps or lack of oxygen)
they should root!


----------



## Locked (Jun 4, 2009)

looking good Don.. good luck with the clones rooting...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 5, 2009)

Lookin good Don, and like swift said, I hope you aint clonin males


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys heres a quick update with pics, i used to update daily
when i started the journal but got a new job and dont really have time
anymore. Heres whats up, the plants are doing pretty well im putting em under 12/12 tonight hopefully. The clones as you can see some of the older ones have major damage. the bubbles in the cloner dont quite reach all of them so i put the nicer cuttings that have root hormone on them to the better side of the bubbler. good news though, one of the older cuttings had shot a root out when i looked this mornin so that made me happy :yay:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow don, looks like a jungle in there. Starting 12/12 huh? Awsome, can't wait to see some buds!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 8, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the leaves on the clones. I always lose a few when I clone.


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 8, 2009)

well done man,
yea its a good feeling when you see your first clone's root,
soon your be a cloning pro!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah it feels good alright
makin a whole new plant from just
a cut. well not new but yknow.
and it dont really matter if i am clonin males
im just in it for the experience and to learn and have fun


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 9, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> yeah it feels good alright
> makin a whole new plant from just
> a cut. well not new but yknow.
> and it dont really matter if i am clonin males
> im just in it for the experience and to learn and have fun


 
you could always sell the clone male, especially if he is DP WW:hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 9, 2009)

:rofl: i swear i bet mfgcom had finger knuckle
tattoos " ILUV then DPWW :rofl:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 10, 2009)

lookin good don.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey people, whew crazy last couple days.
I started 12/12 two days ago, and thought my mite problems was gone
but the day after i made the 12/12 switch i had spider webs across a few plants  so im pretty much sprayin em a few times a day every day and hope to hell theyre gone by the times its too late! 
Today i am very tired i was out last night and long story short I spent from 12 midnight to 5 pm the next day in jail...  hahah and now lookin at a big fine plus lawyer crap but meh i aint gonna worry about that.
And im thinking of trying out my shed as my new grow room. its huge.
So much more space especially height which is what i need. If that doesnt work ill try a different spot i guess you can call a crawlspace. Anyways ill stop jibber-jabbering. 

this ones for the boys *lama*, *swift*, *mental*, *turkey*, *buddy*  :bong1:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 10, 2009)

question, how would i get the proper power out
to my shed without using like a curcuit board and wiring.
i have a real long orange extension chord but it only has like
one set a holes.. so what to do? i need to be able to run the 400w
i got now plus another 400 that ill prolly be getting if im in this shed. both with digi timers..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey don, I'm running off an extension cord as well. I must be running 500+ watts with the TV running and the lights all together with no problems. I believe most extension cords can run like 1500 watts or something like that... Might want to look that up though. I'd feel pretty sketchy running 800 watts 12 hours a day on an extension cord UNLESS it's actually pretty safe. Wish we had some electricians in the house haha. 

Does your cord has 3 holes, one for the grounder and the other two for the regular inputs?


----------



## Locked (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the visit to jail Don...as for your electrical problem I don't know enough on the subject to make a recommendation... hopefully someone with more knowledge on the subject chimes in...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 10, 2009)

yep its got the 3 prong
i might not even risk it damn.
plus there would be so many more mites...
and there already flowerin dont wanna stick em outside...
what to do what to do


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 11, 2009)

hey man,
thats lame about getting locked up, that sucks! was it weed related?
well your in luck don
it just so happens i am an electrician,
but im more familiar with uk 220v not 110 us systems,
most extension cables are wired in 2.5mm cable,( 0.1019 of an inch) and at 110v it should carry 15 amps fine,
here are some formula that will help

volts= amps x resistance
amps=volts devided by resistance
resistance= volts devided by amps
power in watts = volts x amps

volts 110 x amps 15 = 1650watts = 1.6kw
so a 2.5mm extension cable can carry 1.6kw of power.

so the bigger the cable you run the more power you can draw,
be careful never to coil up an extension lead when its being used, they over heat easyly and i have seen plenty of them melted!
you can run an extension lead but it would be safer if you connected a new cable up,
if i was there id do if for you!
but then again, you will have more battels with mites!
what to do indeed!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah its a tough one alright. 
im going to leave them for now
dealin with the mites i have already
is its own battle. so i probably wont switch unless
i really run out of height. im dumb too the whole i night
i was at jail i left the towel off the bottom crack of the door,
and last night i passed out and left it off. so theres a light been
shinin through the bottom crack the last 2 nights... so weak.
i hope nothins gonna hermie cause of it


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 11, 2009)

sorry to hear about the trip to the pig station don,
that light leak doesn't sound like it should be to detrimental
if anything it will just slow down the sexing process.
Hope everything goes well with your legal issues!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

hey all. second day of flowering. well theyve had the lights
off for 3 nights so how would i count that.. i put em into flower
on the 9th. so i guess 2nd day of flower right? i dunno anywho
clones arnt working out too well yet, the old bunch never grew
roots but the one. which i have a pic of how it looks now, its rooting
slowly but surely.. the newer cuttings i put in still have a few days..
The cuttings had mites all over them i had to spray em down..
The plants are looking alright, they seem to be already starting stretch
a bit. one of the plants that i had time to flush is already noticably bigger.

thanks guys. yeah jails no fun so for all who havnt been, stay out.
I remembered right as i got there that theres no smoking.  
So it was a very, very long night for me. What i did have nothing to
do with weed either, it was dumb though. drunken michief, what can i say? Aint never going back though. Thanks guys later


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 11, 2009)

the garden's looking great man,
sucks that you have to keep dealing those mites though!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

straight man.
you dont even know, especially because
i just went into flower  i really gotta do something!
right now i do:
once a day- one spray down both sides of leaves
                 with half 99%iso alcohol half water.
                 wait till leaves are dry then spray both sides
                 of leaves with water with a drop of peppermint dr bronners.
i hope its killing them off man its so frusterating.
my entire last harvest was roast. it had dead mites all in it.
i might have smoked like one bowl of my own stuff. like the only bud i found that didnt have a mite on it. damn.

:hairpull: death to the mite!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 11, 2009)

ya that's bunk, to have a whole harvest go because of infestation is pretty crappy.  sounds like moving out to the shed would bring even more trouble though. 
I haven't had to deal with those little buggers yet, keeping my hooves crossed.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

HAHA :rofl:

if youve seen Office space... micheal boltons talking about
bill lumbergh and hes like his kids would have hooves :rofl:
too funny


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 11, 2009)

Don my man! That's such a beautiful garden man... wow! Talk about a garden of eden! Don't let those mites catch you again!


----------



## Exarmy (Jun 11, 2009)

does lady bugs work for spider mites? Its worth a shot. I think the only 5-10 bucks at you local nursery.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 11, 2009)

damn Don- those plants look nice! You have a little jungle going on there. No word on the sexes yet, right? Hopefully you get all female. The clones you took look real healthy too- nice and green.

And man that is too bad about the mites. I had them my first grow- they do a good job at pissing a man off. I got them late in harvest which really sucked. No mites since than *knock on wood* but I know you'll get them taken care of somehow. I hear tobacco can kill them?

Anyway- thanks for the update, I'll be :watchplant:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

Safer's soap and Avid if you are still in veg.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh and don- don't forget to check out bombbudpuffa thread:

*Fight Off Bugs And Disease With Aspirin*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41583

Might give it a shot.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey all. thanks for the comments and tips. Im trying aspirin water spray right now too along with the others. keeping my fingers crossed. One plant showed its sex today and it was... female! :yay: The cutting that rooted had great roots today so i potted it. I trashed all my other clones because the 5-0 might search my pad... i got 7 plants right now, including the new clone. which ill throw into the flowerin room in a few days too, just because. No major problems, bottom leaves look a bit haggard but no biggie. cant wait till theyre all sexed, itll give my fem(s) more room. :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 12, 2009)

cool got your first clone in soil, yay!
do you know if it came from the confirmed female or not?
I sure hope your grow is very stealth if the 5-0 are going to be sifting throught your things... good luck with that one.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> Hey all. thanks for the comments and tips. Im trying aspirin water spray right now too along with the others. keeping my fingers crossed. One plant showed its sex today and it was... female! :yay: The cutting that rooted had great roots today so i potted it. I trashed all my other clones because the 5-0 might search my pad... i got 7 plants right now, including the new clone. which ill throw into the flowerin room in a few days too, just because. No major problems, bottom leaves look a bit haggard but no biggie. cant wait till theyre all sexed, itll give my fem(s) more room. :hubba:


 
When the canopy starts blocking out the light to the lower leaves they die anyway.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 12, 2009)

hahaha.. sorry guys. i just double checked
everything and it seems i have 4 confirmed females.
so chances are this clones a fem. 
im kind of really paranoid, should i put em outside somewhere
really planned out in their pots? or should i give them to
someone... i dont really like giving my plants that i worked
hard on to someone... even if i would still get most of the harvest.
this is the best grow ive done so far its a shame i had to be an idiot
and get in trouble. now i could be in huge trouble. I really just want to finish this grow inside so badly, but i dont know if i should risk it. this is so dumb its all personal. arrrg. :hairpull:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 12, 2009)

Did they say they are coming to your house?


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 12, 2009)

if it were me,, knowing how paranoid I am about it those plants would be long gone from my house.  I know that's probably not what you want to hear, but if there's a chance they will be coming to your house then the better desision would be to pass it off to someone else until things have cooled down on your end.

Ya it is your best grow to date, but you know you can do it now so you can always start another grow once it's safe again!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 12, 2009)

they found a picture on my phone with plants
asked whos they were i said a friends from a few months ago.
and they didnt ask anything more about it. So i either have to
just flower them out and pray, or i get rid of my babies.. and if i either
give em away or trash em i bet anything the cops wont even end up comming. its really praying on my mind..


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 12, 2009)

but who knows. like i really doubt thats enough
to get a search warrant.... :confused2: i duno


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 13, 2009)

Dude they cannot look at your personal phone let alone get a search warrant using knowledge they gained illegally. I wouldn't worry too much about the rcmp 

P.S. If its city cops look out they tend to be crooked. IF you dont believe me about the RCMP watch the video Run From The Cure and you will see that dude even called the mounties and told them he was growing for medicinal purposes and they never raided him until the following year on his next crop


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 13, 2009)

Just wanted to show a solo picture of my faveourite girl.
Shes gorgeous, aint she?  shes the tallest, healthiest, strongest
plant i have. and shes all woman. Thanks for all your comments


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 13, 2009)

:bump: oh and right now its
4 females, 1 trashed male (the little guy)
and one unknown. im also going to trash
the clone i was just seeing if i can root one
and thats exactly what i did. root one. lol :rofl:
just want to keep my amount of plants to a minimum

later :ciao:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 13, 2009)

man jail bites..Ive done a few small bids myself.. but NEVER keep pix on the phone man!! you know better fool seriously though goodluck with that my brotha.. as far as the shed, I am an electrician by trade. If you get serious about the shed PM me and I'll walk ya through it. otherwise the plants are lookin great.. just gotta stay on top of those mites, good ole soap-n water like buddy said  Thanks for the bong-rip homie.:48:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 13, 2009)

i know i got about a week still to keep sprayin em down.
its a war thats for sure, but it seems im keepin em at bay :chuck:
thanks for poppin by :farm:


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking good Don you doing a very nice job with her


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

:ciao:  *DOC*..  been a while..you garden looks great..nice job..I too battle them buggers  but  all i can do is keep them at bay..I lost  this year  to them  but  plan  an attack again next fall..those plats  are huge..how much room we have in flower area?  I see BIG  budds in your future:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> they found a picture on my phone with plants
> asked whos they were i said a friends from a few months ago.
> and they didnt ask anything more about it. So i either have to
> just flower them out and pray, or i get rid of my babies.. and if i either
> give em away or trash em i bet anything the cops wont even end up comming. its really praying on my mind..


 

Here  :bong1:   chill the mind my friend..dont allow it to take up rent..it will make you do crazy ****..did they keep the phone?  or copy it?  if not  they have nothing..and if ya nose is clean they cant enter yer place..now that beeing said..


Grow those Babbies out:lama:


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for their comments


beavermonk- thanks man. and yeah i now realize just how crooked city cops are. it really doesnt make me feel that safe...

4u2smoke- hey buddy thanks for the pop-in. So what do you just trash your harvest? i really dont want to do that with this crop. and i am not smoking it if its got mites in it, last time i almost... well you know. blah!
and I really dont have much height left, so im hoping theyll keep the stretch to the minimum, although i can tell theyve already stretched a bunch. The one i had time to flush (my fave girl) really shot out bigger than the rest. man do plants in pots LOVE to be flushed.

:ciao: friends


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 13, 2009)

Screw the aspirin spray. Do you have Lowe's or Home Depot by you. Get Safer's Insect Killing Soap. It will turn your hairs brown so If you are just showing sex you can use this stuff now with no ill effects on you buds. I just hold the plant upside down and make sure to hit a s much of the plants underside as possible. Do this and another treatment every other day for 2 weeks and you should have atleast nuked them back to pull a non mite infested grow. And then bleach that room down, steam clean the carpets and bomb your house. Next grow start pervention early with several different treatments in rotation and remember sometimes defense is the best offense.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks alot buddyluv
i have a home depot right down the street.
a few weeks ago i bleached down my grow room
and vaccumed all the carpets downstairs
and have been spraying alot of different things
so hopefully after i get the safers soap and use it,
and maybe the iso lalcohol and or dr bronners with water too
hopefully if i keep doing that for a week straight plus what ive been
doing, ill hopefully have a non infested grow.
thanks guys


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 14, 2009)

wo man,
there looking very impresive, well done you!
like 4u was saying if your havent been in trouble before you should be fine,


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 18, 2009)

well i just thought id throw up a few pics before heading to work.
I put them into 12/12 ten days ago. i killed the only male and killed the ugliest girl i didnt need. So im left with 4 girls. They all are just starting to
show me that they are changing. I think im going to actually have enough height. Theres alot of even yellowing on the bottom leaves and leaves have fallen off. I havnt done anything to fix it because im not sure what it is causing it. Would adding a bit of nitrogen help? i only have some blood and bone meal its called its 7-7-0. i didnt want to add any in case it would burn them or in case the leaves were just dying from lack of light under the canopy. any suggestions? anyways i literally work in 15 mins so gotta jet :bolt:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 18, 2009)

well i just thought id throw up a few pics before heading to work.
I put them into 12/12 ten days ago. i killed the only male and killed the ugliest girl i didnt need. So im left with 4 girls. They all are just starting to
show me that they are changing. I think im going to actually have enough height. Theres alot of even yellowing on the bottom leaves and leaves have fallen off. I havnt done anything to fix it because im not sure what it is causing it. Would adding a bit of nitrogen help? i only have some blood and bone meal its called its 7-7-0. i didnt want to add any in case it would burn them or in case the leaves were just dying from lack of light under the canopy. any suggestions? anyways i literally work in 15 mins so gotta jet :bolt:
sorry about the bad lighting in the pics


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 18, 2009)

lookin good brotha Don! The yellowing is typical IMO..as long as it stays on the bottom few leaves.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks bro
you know i always have trust in your word
i cant wait till they start packin weight


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah I always get the bottom leaves turning yellow after a few weeks of flower. They look good Don, should be a stellar harvest:aok:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 19, 2009)

don of the chron- they look picture perfect man, good job. Can't wait to see them all fill in with some delicious bud. Goood work


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 28, 2009)

hey guys. alright first know that i unfortunately have been neglecting my
babies. I have been working twice as much as usual, have court dates, work at my cottage to do, helping neighbours with some things..
So heres a pic of one plant, showing you how crazy the problems are becoming. the real problem is, ive forgotten feeding schedules...
so all my plants are suffering. i dont know when and what to feed them...
so what do i do? flush then give nutes when they dry? how much? Anyone? Hopefully one of my smart friends stop in.. 
 Tomorrow they will have been in flower for 3 weeks. This plant has some trichs showing up, and the buds are just forming. I really messed up and just dont want these to be 100% yellow during flowering again.
thanks.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 28, 2009)

Hell they look fine to me Don. Buds are forming real nice. I no nothing about soil growing so I can't help much but it looks like they may need some more nitrogen? I could be wrong here. Really though they look great

"Hopefully one of my smart friends stop in.."
:laugh:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 28, 2009)

Give them a shot of Advanced Nutrients Sensi Grow part A only. This will take care of your nitrogen def., just be sure to give it to them with a low pH (soil I'd say 6.3). Then go back to the 4th week of your feed schedule.


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah Don they don't look bad for being neglected....some nitrogen shld help a lot...


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 29, 2009)

hey don,
so if you have lost your feeding info,ill asume you havent been feeding them much?
if thats so then id use this oppertunety to flush them with ph adjusted water to flush built up salts, use around 3times the pot size with water to flush,
what nutes you using now ?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 29, 2009)

right, i dont remember when or how much i fed them really.
and i didnt feed them alot maybe twice or three times each :confused2:
i know its awful of me to do..
im using IONIC grow and bloom. bloom right now of course.
brb though gotta go grab some weed :bolt:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 29, 2009)

you need a to use a feed of grow if you want to take care of the premature yellowing and then go back to bloom the following feeding. They will be fine.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks, any idea how much to use for this one shot?
directions are 5ml per L. just wondering if i should do it full
strength or weak.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey don, nice plants! I'd probably do a strong dose... but not too strong! A weak solution probably won't give the plants enough nitrogen...


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 29, 2009)

Lookin good there Don, how long do you expect to flower them babies?



                                            Phatpharmer


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks alot
i actually dont know. i have no information
on this strain what so ever. Im thinking another...
five. Im gonna guess itll be an eight weeker. could be
less though, or more who knows. i gotta get a new pocket
microscope i was lookin around cant find one anywhere 
although after reading i dont trust them as much as a did before
cause apparently alot of strains dont go amber or something..
im too newb to know, really. anyways thanks for stopping by man


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Try a Stamp collecting store for the microscope thats where I got mine for like 20$! 


                                              Phatpharmer


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 13, 2009)

hey everyone. ive been real busy with work so havnt had much time
to post at all, let alone in my journal. My plants are unfortunately all hermies, im almost positive its because for a few nights at the beginning i was manually turning my lights on and off and then got thrown in jail for a night... couldve been that or the fact theyre from a local breeder, who knows.. :confused2: although theyve turned out not too bad for hermies.. i suppose.. what do yall think? and how do i get all these dang seeds out without ruining the bud lol? i included one semi close up but with the camera i use you cant even see the trichs on it.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 13, 2009)

:bump:

anyone interested in seeing my he/shes? :confused2:  :giggle:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 14, 2009)

i had the same problem with my bubba kush i revegged
i chopped it at about 4 weeks and was amazed at how stoned i get (having problems typing right now)
only dried it about a week and smoked it right away 
i just hope it did f up my other baby shes huge
good luck!


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Don they look pretty good, to bad for the seed it doesn't mean it won't be good smoke just a pain to cut up! I'm sure you'll have better luck next time forsure!

                                            Phatpharmer


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2009)

ya know i was wonderin if beings so much shwag is also herm bud prolly as well and that bein said would it be possible that if say ya had a bag of shwag i y ahome thatwas herm bud would there be any viable pollen within any of it that could end up goin rogue into  a persons grow and violate they purdee ladies..?
  just a thought maybe?
  but for hermies they dont look bad at all  imo DON..


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jul 14, 2009)

i'd just trim off all the male parts i found.... may be hard in that jungle....


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks for all the comments guys
i got a nice set of tweezers i can use
to pick the seeds right out haha itll be fine


----------



## lordhighlama (Jul 14, 2009)

haven't been around at all myself, and have been very busy but thought I'd stop in real quick to say hi and comment on the sweet harvest your working on.  Keep it up don, and don't worry to much about those seeds the bud will still smoke!!!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks for stoppin in lama, much appreciated
so hows your grow looking?


----------



## swiftgt (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up don,
they look good man for herms,
not much you can do im afrade,
but it will still smoke well enough and you'll have plenty of bag seeds!


----------

